# Want Train to Run Back & Forth on Ledge - Where to Buy?



## coopyjames

Hello everybody.

I have been wanting to get a simple train set-up for this time of year to put up on a ledge we have.

I have a ledge in our great room that is about 22 feet long. I want to set up a train to run the length of it, reverse direction and go back to the other end automatically.

Can you guys help me to figure out how to do this. The ledge is about 8+ feet off the ground so a larger scale I think is needed.

First off, can you make a setup like this where the train runs the length of the track and then automatically reverse to go the other direction?

Secondly, if so, where would I go to buy the gear? I imagine a Locomotive, a few cars and a caboose would be sufficient cars.

Ay ideas are greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.
Matthew
[email protected]


----------



## T-Man

*Circle not good enough!*

We had this question before. There is no easy way or one that is guaranteed. To stop a conventonal HO engine on two rail track you can isolate a track section with a 1n4001 diode. This will let the engine on the track and stop it because it rigged to operate in the other direction. Next you need a relay to reverse polarity. You can do this with a micro switch. The engine needs to be off when the polarity switch happens so timimg is important. 
A 555 timer does work with time delays and a optical sensors.If you like electronics my thread on the flasher has a link to the kelly school a good beginner site. Radio Shack has the basics but the complex stuff will require a National supplier like Mouser.
DCC is expensive but I do not know if you can program a back and forth action.
It is hard to say how an engine will take to back and forth motion. Nowadays the throttle is added slowly, if you do not do this, the engine will jump to speed. So it would be better to increase it over time than just switch it.So this is the third problem. I don't know how to program a rheostat. 
Lionel makes a car that goes back and forth but the small motor is not for continous use.

You can use the diode to stop the train and just use a manual control to reverse it. Just remember if the train is long, in reverse the engine has to pass the diode to stop. 
Keep searching and let us know.


----------



## tworail

If you go large scale, LGB makes a kit just for this purpose. I'll try and dig up the product number so you can do some research on it.


----------



## T-Man

*update*

This being an old thread the problem was solved by building a reverse circuit.


----------



## tooter

Hey James,  

I have a simple solution. 
A big O scale Lionel #60 trolley...  










This trolley has bumpers on each end and when they hit a spring loaded Lionel bumper at the end of the track...










...it *automatically* reverses direction. :thumbsup:

You can get a nice used trolley for around $70 on ebay. #26 Lionel Bumpers can be gotten for under $20 each. Track is really easy to get. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg ...

That's pretty clever / simple for Lionel to put a mechanical bump-switch right into the trolley. Doesn't get easier than that.

Although ...

T-Man's "reverse circuit" gizmo and video is very enticing ... I really like the time-delayed turnaround. Very realistic.

Good thinking, everyone!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Yeah, I was just thinking of the most simple approach that doesn't involve any special wiring at all. 

We have one of those Lionel bumper trolleys from when I was kid... and run it around the Christmas tree. 

Greg


----------



## T-Man

One fall season we had many request for it. So I made one. You can buy them, for some reason the are more sophisticated. This is one of my better success stories. I think Bachmann made a reversible mechanical set too in HO.
The timer is a nice feature. I should place another block delay on the table too. I am running 6 trains now. One good thing about this hoby is that it has given me plenty of options. There is always something to do. Now I am at the point I need to wire up the table for lights. WIth two raised lines I can light up both with one set of lights. Whever I can get to it.

I did spot this thread when it was being viewed by a guest, so I had to update it.

I don't mind reviving threads. Some forums are negative on this, but if it needs discussion, bring it up. We are getting more guest researching our threads. Hopefully they will see we are getting better.


----------



## tilelayer

I have a set of lgb bumps that have wires and I have a street car to run back and forth but I have no idea how to wire this up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have several trolleys that have the reverse bumpers, including the Lionel #60. It's certainly the easy way to make it go back and forth.


----------



## tilelayer

This is a G scale setup not lionel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

At 8 feet, I think O-scale would work fine if you can consider that. Certainly a lot of choices in O-scale.


----------

